# meet the leprachaun



## smallholder1 (Jul 16, 2011)

just bought some 7mm square rubber and some green leather to match and cut a fork from a fallen tree on my bushcraft trip,made up the catapult and got my daughter to burn in a leprachaun sort of went with the green,they say leprachauns are lucky and they must be just clipped a pigeon first shot hope you like.


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

im so liking that,looks quality mate


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Nice,I like the ammo pouch too


----------



## Papa G (Aug 19, 2011)

looks good your, dautgher dose nice wook too


----------



## cgriffs (Aug 7, 2011)

beautiful work, man!









love it


----------



## Howard (Aug 9, 2010)

You should sell these sets. Very good!


----------



## smallholder1 (Jul 16, 2011)

thanks all for your comments


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Lovely !! Did you treat your daughter to the burning kit I recommended from Lidl mate ?


----------



## Howard (Aug 9, 2010)

Lidl had a woodburning kit? Wish i had seen that... =(


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

http://www.lidl.co.uk/cps/rde/xchg//SID-FFF3738B-9BD2FF59/lidl_uk/hs.xsl/index_23307.htm?offerdate=&idcheck=true&ar2=&id=860&country=GB&zipcode=G61+4RN&city=Dunbartonshire&district=Bearsden&street=Baljaffray+Shopping+Centre&ar=11&nf=True
Too late now Howard, but I have noticed that good selling items are repeated on a regular basis and this sold out quickly mate


----------



## smallholder1 (Jul 16, 2011)

tubeman said:


> Lovely !! Did you treat your daughter to the burning kit I recommended from Lidl mate ?


yes a great bit of kit


----------



## Howard (Aug 9, 2010)

tubeman said:


> http://www.lidl.co.u...e&ar=11&nf=True
> Too late now Howard, but I have noticed that good selling items are repeated on a regular basis and this sold out quickly mate


Looks quite good. Thanks for the tip, maybe i get lucky. I will watch the website closely now


----------



## Sofa King Lazy (Aug 5, 2011)

They're always after me lucky charms !

Seriously though , that is perfect - artful.


----------



## Pikeman (Jun 22, 2011)

Very nice set, very professional looking. The matching green rubber and leather makes it very distinctive and the workmanship looks first rate.


----------



## smallholder1 (Jul 16, 2011)

thanks again for your comments


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That's a great looking set. All quality.


----------



## bigfoot (Mar 27, 2011)

That is awesome. Your daughter has some unreal skills very impressed. I really like the theme on this one too. Keep up the good work.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I love this! It came out awesome!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Yes, i agree with Bigfoot. Cool theme. It's a beauty.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow.............


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Agree with all....very good work and nice catty


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Good friend work is really beautiful.


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Good friend work is really beautiful.


----------



## Faust (Apr 5, 2011)

Great looking set, like the matching ammo pouch. And your daughter is very talented.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Faust said:


> Great looking set, like the matching ammo pouch. And your daughter is very talented.


Agree with the above.


----------



## atom (Jun 24, 2011)

yeah great work!!!


----------



## smallholder1 (Jul 16, 2011)

thanks again all for your kind comments


----------



## slingshotvibe (Sep 26, 2010)

awesome im ordering one of them


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

that looks fantastic!


----------



## Ordie69 (Aug 25, 2011)

Great theme and very fine craftsmanship. Well done.


----------



## wildwilly (Jun 10, 2011)

You both did an outstanding job. You will have to carry it around on St. Patrick's Day for sure.


----------

